# Large brewery seltzer/siphon bottle



## Auburnbeer (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi,
I have a few "normal" seltzer bottles from the hometown breweries which I collect. This one's a little different, very large 8" ×8". Very heavy like a seltzer, with a threaded top with I would assume takes a top like a seltzer.. Etched on front  Says" this siphon remains the property of the Independent Brewering Co. Auburn NY" just a cool piece (in my eyes) wanted to share .
Thanks, Scott


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 29, 2021)

Nice.  Can't say that I've ever seen one in that shape.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 29, 2021)

Looks nice to me, I like it. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 29, 2021)

If you can take a picture I'd be curious, never seen a seltzer with a threaded top before.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 30, 2021)

Wow, never seen one of those before!  I wonder what it was used for, and if it actually was a seltzer siphon.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 30, 2021)

never seen one of those?


----------



## Auburnbeer (Oct 1, 2021)

Sorry here are the pics


UncleBruce said:


> No picture... now I'm sad...


Bruce, put in the pics


CanadianBottles said:


> Wow, never seen one of those before!  I wonder what it was used for, and if it actually was a seltzer siphon.


I'm thinking, it saying "remains the property of" it could have been in a drug store type of establishment and would get refilled ????


----------



## willong (Oct 1, 2021)

Auburnbeer said:


> I'm thinking, it saying "remains the property of" it could have been in a drug store type of establishment and would get refilled ????


Just a poke in the dark here; but I think it was more likely a situation similar to today's drinking water contracts where the provider supplies the cooler and regularly restocks the 5-gallon bottles, taking the empties with them for refilling.

I imagine seltzer would have been utilized by many hotels, bars and saloons as well as drug stores.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 1, 2021)

Auburnbeer said:


> Sorry here are the pics
> 
> Bruce, put in the pics
> 
> I'm thinking, it saying "remains the property of" it could have been in a drug store type of establishment and would get refilled ????


"Remains the property of" is pretty conventional wording on most types of returnable bottles up to the early 20th century.  I don't think there's much you can draw from that apart from it being a deposit bottle of some type.


----------



## Dogo (Oct 1, 2021)

Maybe for a bar or soda fountain where there would be more than house-hold use.  It would be too heavy to move easily when full.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 1, 2021)

They were only around from 1916-1920 so dates to that Time frame. Not very long. LEON.


----------



## relic rescuer (Oct 6, 2021)

Dogo said:


> Maybe for a bar or soda fountain where there would be more than house-hold use.  It would be too heavy to move easily when full.


That was what I picture too. Meant to go on a bar and stay there until empty?


----------



## Bohdan (Oct 6, 2021)

Auburnbeer said:


> Hi,
> I have a few "normal" seltzer bottles from the hometown breweries which I collect. This one's a little different, very large 8" ×8". Very heavy like a seltzer, with a threaded top with I would assume takes a top like a seltzer.. Etched on front  Says" this siphon remains the property of the Independent Brewering Co. Auburn NY" just a cool piece (in my eyes) wanted to share .
> Thanks, ScottView attachment 230295View attachment 230296View attachment 230297


Perhaps an "under-counter" supply bottle for dispenser on counter/bar ?


----------



## Auburnbeer (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks all ! As I said,  have a few "normal " seltzer but, this is different. Wish I could find a top to it. And...need to clean the inside. Don't think it can be tumbled, to darn big.
Scott


----------

